

Context-Aware Personal Assistant App "Friday" Makes Its Public Debut - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/20/intelligent-context-aware-personal-assistant-app-friday-makes-its-public-debut/

======
metaminds
We've been working on this app for like 2 years, our much talked 'iris' app
was just a off shoot from the friday IP. We're feeling so happy/relieved after
the launch :)

